
We May Have Uncovered the First Ever Evidence of the Multiverse - aalraai
https://futurism.com/new-evidence-about-cold-spot-in-space-could-support-case-for-a-multiverse/
======
tinyrick2
> While the study had a large margin of error, the simulations suggest there
> is only a two percent probability that the Cold Spot formed randomly

I'm not an expert at astronomy, but a 2% chance of something occuring in the
universe seems to be a pretty big probability. Also, what does it means for
two universes to "collide" with each other?

------
Torwald
Can somebody explain to me, how it could be possible to identify evidence for
a/the multiverse? (How can anything from outside this universe be show
within?)

